# Tablesaw Crosscut Sled



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Got my new Cabinet saw all set up and ready to go. First thing I want to do is build a good crosscut and mitre sled, I am wondering what size to build these compared to the saw table? The dimensions of the table are 28"x36"


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

The better question is what size of material do you plan to cut? You need to size your sled so that it will fit your wood. Both the piece you want and the cut off piece.

My regular sled accepts a 12 by 18" piece on the left, of the blade, and a 12 by 8" piece on the right. It has a track with ruler on both sides of the blade with adjustable stops.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I used the dimensions on the Eagle Lake Site for the "Super Sled" and it has worked well for me. That vid is very good and saved me a lot of experimenting. One feature I really like is the fence being much wider than the sled base which allows long pieces to be crosscut.


----------



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Well got to it and built my crosscut sled, used the plan from William Ng ( 5 cuts to a perfect crosscut sled ) installed the rear fence, did the five cuts and had only 3000 difference in an 18" cuttoff. Called that close enough. Next project tomorrow, building a clamp storage rack ( Shop Smith plan )


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

Check out this video on YouTube:


----------

